# Thinking of showing?



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I moved this thread to the showing forum... I'm glad I saw it because I just got these DVDs on SALE!!  I love video education!


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

May have to check this out! Want to improve my handling skills! Want to get 100% from my dog when I show.. sometimes she's there for business but most of the time she's there to play *sigh*.. but she still does her fair share of winning lol.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

my knees hold me back in conformation class.....my dog is learning very quickly how to stack etc....but I Look like the IDIOT. I need a handler


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

partial2poodles said:


> my knees hold me back in conformation class.....my dog is learning very quickly how to stack etc....but I Look like the IDIOT. I need a handler


ROFLMAO-I am sure you don't look like an idiot. At least our dogs know what to do.


----------

